# Eurovision Song Contest



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

The family were all settled down to watch this annual event on Saturday night and, in my view, I thought that most entries were very much better than in previous years, with perhaps only a third of them being terrible.
Any views on this, especially as it was being broadcast in the US for the first time, I believe.


----------

